# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  the Nakano Collection

## Jairo Ramos Parra

On the Japanese site "Circolo Mandoloinistico Fiorentino", the Nakano collection of mandolin, etc. is again available. You only have to ask for a password to access the files. I requested it and after two days I obtained it by mail.

This is the link:

http://vinaccia.jp/nj-collect/

 :Mandosmiley:

----------

August Watters, 

Barry Canada, 

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

Eugene, 

Hany Hayek, 

Jess L., 

Joe Bartl, 

John Goodin, 

mandoisland, 

Martin Jonas, 

Rickshaw

----------


## Hany Hayek

Thanks Jairo. Great news. I tried to submit for a password, unfortunately I got an error. Could not figure out what was wrong. I sent an email. I hope they reply and grant me access

----------


## Hany Hayek

Update. I got an immediate reply and was granted access. I am exploring the site and trying to figure out how to use it  :Smile: 
Thanks again

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

Thanks - I got my password yesterday.

----------


## Jairo Ramos Parra

Hany, most of the site has little use for mortals like us who surely do not speak Japanese, also I think it is a site that is still under construction.

The files of interest are at the top, above the thick brown line, and at the bottom where there is access to Il Plettro and Vita Mandolinistica magazines. The site is freely explorable, the password is only required to view the scores in pdf file and download them. t is beautifully organized, with access to individual files and a compilation of all of the author's files in most cases.

This is the link of the Nakano collection:

http://vinaccia.jp/nj-collect/gakufu-kanren/NAKANO-fuko-collection/nakano-fuko-A.html

It is also interesting to note that it is a free site, with great value for those of us who are studying classical mandolin. Those kinds of non-profit efforts are always laudable, especially for those of us who live in the third world. Here in the forum we have that great lady, Sheri Mignano, who offers for free all that material that surely has cost her time and money. And Martin Jonas, who takes the time to attach to his videos the score of the pieces he performs. To mention just a few examples...Thanks to all of them!

 :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

Joe Bartl, 

Martin Jonas

----------


## Hany Hayek

Thanks Jairo. The site is of great value. 
I join you in thanking Martin Jonas and Sheri Mignano. I have used the scores they shared over the years.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Martin Jonas

----------


## Martin Jonas

Thanks, Hany and Jairo!

I have now also got my password to the new site.  As I made a local backup before the old site went down, I didn't expect too many surprises.  However, I am pleased to see that there are a great number of new uploads that were not included in the old site (presumably because they had not yet been scanned).  For those of us who visited the old site, they have even included the old reference numbers and have put an asterisk next to the new uploads which will be very helpful indeed in avoiding duplication when browsing through the expanded catalogue.  The old site was a nightmare to navigate, but this one looks much better.  At the moment, the new uploads don't have their titles entered in the index yet, so they need to be browsed individually to check what they are, but no doubt that will be updated eventually.

Sterling effort!

Martin

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jim Garber

----------


## Jim Garber

I was wondering, Martin, about what, if anything was added. I, too, downloaded the whole site before it was removed. I will have to check the new reincarnation.

----------


## Jim Garber

Also, be aware that all the compositions of Raffaele Calace are freely available on the FMI site.

----------


## Martin Jonas

> I was wondering, Martin, about what, if anything was added. I, too, downloaded the whole site before it was removed. I will have to check the new reincarnation.


One thing I noticed when downloading the old site some years ago, and you may have noticed as well, was that there were many more pieces available for composers with names in the first half of the alphabet than in the second half.  Also, there were gaps in the numbering of many pieces.  As far as I can tell, the new uploads fill (some or all) of those gaps, and add many more minor composers in the second half of the alphabet, i.e. composers with only a few pieces in the archive (sometimes only one).

Martin

----------


## Jim Garber

I did download a lot of the pieces labeled with Japanese characters figuring they might have some use. I seem to recall that some were handwritten arrangements it transcriptions of music possibly listed elsewhere in the site. In general some of the pieces were scanned from bad photocopies and were a little hard to read. Still there were many gems among these.

----------


## Mandophile

unless you enter your email twice (separate fields) and it matches, you will get an error message.

----------


## Mandophile

I received the username and password almost immediately. While trying to find the login field, I just gave up. Even with Google Translate, it was not clear to me just where I should enter the "secret" password etc. That said, it did not seem to matter as I was able to download an amazing number of files. The Calace (French/Italian) method book(192+ pp)  is a national treasure. I wonder how many Italian mandolinists are aware of the generous accessibility made possible by this website. I'm sure that any physical copy is in such a deteriorated state that it's impossible to read it but a digital copy is great. Thanks for letting me know about this and any help finding the login would be appreciated.

----------


## Jim Garber

I don’t know if it is the same but you can buy a modern edition of the Calace method. I will have to re-enter and explore this new Nakano site.

----------


## Mandophile

It's easier to read in a PDF and locate specific words/topics. Glad you're feeling better, Jim.

----------


## Martin Jonas

> I received the username and password almost immediately. While trying to find the login field, I just gave up. Even with Google Translate, it was not clear to me just where I should enter the "secret" password etc. That said, it did not seem to matter as I was able to download an amazing number of files. The Calace (French/Italian) method book(192+ pp)  is a national treasure. I wonder how many Italian mandolinists are aware of the generous accessibility made possible by this website. I'm sure that any physical copy is in such a deteriorated state that it's impossible to read it but a digital copy is great. Thanks for letting me know about this and any help finding the login would be appreciated.


When you click on the link for "Nakano Collection" (third menu option on the top line of the page, above the thick purple line), you get to the alphabetical index.  If you can't find it, the direct link to the letter "A" is here: Link, the other letters are accessible from there.  You need to enter the password when you click on the links for any of the individual scores to download.

I have just noticed that they have also included a PDF index for each letter of the alphabet (apparently a scan of Nakano's type-written index), which gives the match between file name and name of the piece/composer -- that was always very awkward with the old version.  I attach the index for the letter "A" as an example.

Martin

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Jim Garber

> The Calace (French/Italian) method book(192+ pp)  is a national treasure. I wonder how many Italian mandolinists are aware of the generous accessibility made possible by this website.


I am just curious where you found this book. I don't see it on the Calace listings nor in the index file. Unless you found it at the link to free-scores.com: *Metodo per Mandolino*. That was actually taken from the FMI site and are the same files that you can download there.




> It's easier to read in a PDF and locate specific words/topics. Glad you're feeling better, Jim.


Unfortunately I don't believe that you can actually search for words in those scans since they were scanned from the originals—at least I could not.

----------


## Jim Garber

A wonderful find, for sure and it is exciting that they have additional pieces scanned but I figure I will take the time to download everything I can before it disappears again. It will take me longer to download only the ones I am missing. Phew! At least I have a bulk downloaded app for Chrome.

----------


## Mandophile

http://vinaccia.jp/nj-collect/gakufu...ll%20file).pdf

this was the link that contained the Calace Method book. 193pp.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Jim Garber

> http://vinaccia.jp/nj-collect/gakufu...ll%20file).pdf
> 
> this was the link that contained the Calace Method book. 193pp.


Yes, those were from the FMI site supplied by Calace family. Were you able to search for words? I couldn’t.

----------


## Mandophile

Yes, once it was downloaded, I had no trouble searching specific words.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Yes, once it was downloaded, I had no trouble searching specific words.


I have been using Acrobat and searched for tremolo and it gave me no results. Maybe my version is too old and the newer ones work better? Give me an example of a word you successfully searched for and I will try it. Thanks. It would be very useful to have that capability.

----------


## Jim Garber

I did bulk download of all the files. It seems like some don't load at all (links dead). Still lots to explore. The "OTHERS" page gives an error message. Maybe they have not completely uploaded all files to the site?

I translated the Japanese on the main page:




> Additional uploads are ongoing We need more time to finalize, please wait for a while. Please note: Due to the large amount of materials, we are not proceeding as planned and we are behind. Please be patient with me

----------


## Mandophile

Despite being able to download the Calace Method book, I'm still puzzled as to why I have not been able to find where the username and password should be entered. Feel free to PM or give me a link. What was the point of applying for both if I was able to download without officially entering the archives. Thx

----------


## Beanzy

Mine on the iPad came up with a pop up window when I tapped to open a file. 
I filled that in and saved the password, so now I don't get prompted for it anymore.
From reading the earlier info on the site I don't think it happens / is necessary for those accessing from servers within Japan.... maybe the Pacific has shrunk to include California !  :Smile:

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------

